# 2 x Free Boxed TiVos with CacheCards/RAM



## Benedict (Jun 8, 2002)

Feels a little strange coming back here after so long - especially as this post signals the start of the end of my relationship with my beloved series 1 machines.

Anyway, I have two of them up for grabs. Both were first activated by me all those years ago and are in near mint condition. They both have CacheCards with 512 MB of RAM installed and the usual TiVoWeb/EndPad stuff.

One machine has a 120 GB drive (Hitachi Deskstar I think)
The other has 2 x 160 GB drives (WD Caviar from memory) although the installed Linux kernel means only the first 137 GB on each drive is useable

Both come in their original boxes with all originally supplied accessories/manuals/remotes. Each one has the standard UK silver peanut, plus a US sourced peanut that I bought to allow me to control 2 machines in the same room with a single remote. The remotes do show some signs of wear.

They have both been set up to work with AltEPG. I will even throw in a boxed Netgem iPlayer freeview box with each unit.

Free to anybody that is prepared to collect from East Yorkshire (5 miles from the end of the M62), or buyer can arrange and fund their own courier.


----------



## a_tivo_noob (Jan 2, 2004)

I'll take the one with the two hard drives if that's ok? 

I'll drop you a PM


----------



## spitfires (Dec 19, 2006)

Just be aware that if _*either*_ disc fails in a 2-disc TiVo then you lose the lot. It's not like a PC where if a disc fails you lose just that disc. Something to bear in mind with ageing IDE discs. Two discs means you are doubling the risk of TiVo failing. (Although a Caviar will be better at longevity than a DeathStar)


----------



## a_tivo_noob (Jan 2, 2004)

Cheers for the heads up - am planning to use one of the disks as a spare 

(providing they've not already been taken anyways... realised this was posted a few days ago!) :/


----------



## a_tivo_noob (Jan 2, 2004)

Guessing I missed out again  

Amazing how many of these get snapped up so quickly considering the (presumably) low traffic to this part of the forum

Hopefully someone isn't just hoovering them up behind the scenes and shoving them on ebay and a new owner is happily enjoying this technology!  (... or hanging on to it as a spare as is my intention)

If anyone else wants rid of their Tivo to a good home, please drop me a message


----------



## Benedict (Jun 8, 2002)

Sorry - I've not been getting notifications of replies to this thread or PMs.

a_tivo_noob - the 2 drive machine is yours if you still want it and can arrange collection/shipping.

The other one is still available if anybody is interested.


----------



## a_tivo_noob (Jan 2, 2004)

EXCELLENT!  dropped you a PM 

Thankyou!


----------



## DJBlack (Dec 18, 2002)

Benedict said:


> The other one is still available if anybody is interested.


I would appreciate the other one, if its still around?

Can I arrange a courier collection?

David


----------



## DJBlack (Dec 18, 2002)

oops...just noticed the OP date....just my luck!


----------



## Benedict (Jun 8, 2002)

DJBlack said:


> oops...just noticed the OP date....just my luck!


Yeah, sorry, Both of these are long gone I'm afraid.


----------



## sjp (Oct 22, 2001)

DJB - I have a pretty vanilla box gathering dust in my junk cupboard if you're looking for a non networked S1. IIRC the disk isn't all that big - low hundreds gb wise, definitely out of partitions but you'd be reimiging it anyway it it still spins up. That said, it could well be diskless.

I'm up in Edinburgh early October if that's of any use, I wouldn't be able to do anything involving a courier until I return from that trip towards the middle of the month.


----------



## DJBlack (Dec 18, 2002)

Thanks for the replies guys!

SJP - thanks for the very kind offer - I had another S1 made available to me this afternoon, so if its not OK, I would really appreciate your offer.

Many thanks

David


----------



## sjp (Oct 22, 2001)

Let me know how you get on.


----------

